# Well someone had to get one...



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi all,

Well after too many months of working from home and enjoying nice coffee from my setup, upgradits and the savings from not popping downstairs to the independent coffee shop underneath our office burning a hole in my pocket have resulted in an upgraded home setup.

The old faithful setup of 16 years, Silvia is original apart from replacement group handle and steam knob.










Decision was to move to a dual boiler system with PID, a good few machines were looked and narrowed down some of the usual suspects. The ACS Minima failed the wife test and I was left with the Lelit Elizabeth or Silvia Pro that would fit the bill.

My heart won and a Silvia Pro was ordered from Bella Barista. Very rapid service from Bella followed by several delays by FedEx have resulted in the new setup.










For now Rocky is staying and I've a new set of burrs to fit shortly. Amazingly the first shot from Silvia pro was almost perfect with the grinder settings from my old Silvia, I was expecting a lot more effort to dial things in.

For those interested I'll post some initial thoughts on Silvia Pro soon, but so far happy. For now Brew is set to 93c and steam to 125c.

Adam.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

AdG said:


> My heart won and a Silvia Pro was ordered from Bella Barista


 It is soooo shiny 😁👍


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice! Interested in how you find it compared to the Silvia


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

AdG said:


> Hi all,
> Well after too many months of working from home and enjoying nice coffee from my setup, upgradits and the savings from not popping downstairs to the independent coffee shop underneath our office burning a hole in my pocket have resulted in an upgraded home setup.
> The old faithful setup of 16 years, Silvia is original apart from replacement group handle and steam knob.
> 
> ...


Congrats, I have a Pro and I am super happy! Wise decision
















Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Nice! Interested in how you find it compared to the Silvia


It is night and day. The same building quality but the PID makes a huge diferencia. You don't have to temperature surf by one hand, then the steam power is nicer and it's easier to steam milk. The PID is very easy to use etc.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> It is night and day. The same building quality but the PID makes a huge diferencia. You don't have to temperature surf by one hand, then the steam power is nicer and it's easier to steam milk. The PID is very easy to use etc.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 Agreed, she still feels like Silvia but without the temperature issues and with lots of good quality steam without waiting.

Think of that perfect shot where you got everything right with Silvia and it's easy to consistently repeat that with Silvia Pro.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Ok so when I said Rocky was staying for now that might have been a very short time. Rocky got booted out by a newer model earlier today.









Still fine tuning settings but another step up, big change from clumps of ground coffee to very light fluffy grinds and most important taste is better too.

Might not have the best coffee to start with, it is quite light so slight issues with static to overcome!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Quirk of the camera makes the Rancilio look massive and the Niche quite tiny, or is it really like that... 🤔


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@DavecUK - It's a pro so...

it is massive 🤣


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Standardsteve said:


> Quirk of the camera can make lots of thinks look tiny 😉


 Just tickled my funny bone..


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Lovely combo. For me it was between the Niche and the Mignon XL and in the end I went for the latter due to availability. I'm somewhat jealous but I think I could've gone either way and been happy.

Here's to a future of good tasting coffee!


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

Looking good. Tidy set-up 👍


----------

